# Contact Sheet



## Jovian (Oct 13, 2003)

I need to find a good program (preferably free download) that can quickly and easily make a contact sheet/thumbnail sheet of digital images that I can print out.  Thanks in advance!

~Andrew~


----------



## photong (Oct 15, 2003)

I know photoshop does..i have yet to try it and print it out. I just had to use it for one assignment and hand in the file along with other files. but either way. i know photoshop does it..any version..not sure what version it started at. but anyhow...did you know that photoshop also makes web galleries? (i thought that was cool as well) ciao!


----------



## Dew (Oct 15, 2003)

yeh, Photoshop does do it, i use it all the time ... works like a charm.


----------



## Jovian (Oct 16, 2003)

hmmmm...i'll have to see if i can figure that out.... thanks guys!

~Andrew~


----------



## drlynn (Oct 16, 2003)

Andrew,

If you have Photoshop, here's one way to do it:

1. File->New - open new document -  8x10 inches at 300 ppi (2400x3000 pixels) white background.
2. open 1st photo to be added to sheet.
3. resize photo to desired size.
4. Control-A select canvas selects the entire photo
5. Control-X cut pixels cuts the photo so you can paste it onto your contact sheet.
6. Click on your empty canvas to select it.
7. Control-V Paste to paste your photo onto the contact sheet.
8. Use the Move Tool to position the photo on the page.
9. Repeat with next photo.

I'm sure someone has a better, faster way, but that's the only way I know.
This process can also be used with single pictures to add a poster-like background.


----------



## Jovian (Oct 28, 2003)

wow...yeah, that seems like it would take forever.  Actually, I found a program that came with my digital camera that does it.  I just put in how many pictures i want in a row, and how many rows i want on a page...and it does the rest.  Very helpful when you need to print tons and tons of pictures, cause when it comes to my digital camera...i shoot like a freaking machine gun.

~Andrew~


----------



## drlynn (Oct 28, 2003)

As usual, there is a much easier way to make a contact sheet in photoshop, but I have to go around my elbow to get to my thumb!   

As it turns out, there is a "Contact Sheet" option in the File menu.

Put the shots you want all in one directory, then go to File>Automate>Contact Sheet.

A box opens, and you just have to select your source directory with your shots in it, set your thumbnail size, etc, and the program does the work automatically!  

But who wants to do things the easy way? Where's the fun in that?


----------

